# May I display GPS info on image when I exporting JPG



## mississippu (Nov 2, 2012)

some of my images with GPS info,I like to display the coordinate on the image, but I do not know how to do.
maybe you can help me
many thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2012)

When you export the file, make sure the "Remove Location Info" is *unchecked* in the Metadata section of the export dialog (and also make sure that you select "All" or "All except Camera & Camera Raw Info" as the choice of which metadata to export).


----------



## mississippu (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks your anwser, I did like that. I mean that GPS  display on the image directly, not look it in EXIF


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2012)

Ah, sorry. Have a look at the LRMogrify/2 plugin, which as well as allowing borders around the exported image, also allows metadata tokens to be included on the image itself.....these tokens include the IPTC Location data and the Exif GPS co-ordinates.


----------



## mississippu (Nov 2, 2012)

OK thank you


----------



## mississippu (Nov 3, 2012)

installed the LRMogrify/2 plugin,but I do not like that ^" .... how to do ? thank again


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not sure what causes the problem on your installation. I've imported  your image and it the {gps} token of LR/Mogrify2 shows up like this on  the picture:


What font are you using, have you tried a different font?

Beat


----------



## mississippu (Nov 3, 2012)

great job, that's I want.
that font is "tahoma". I tried just 2 different fonts, maybe try more fonts. 
thanks


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 3, 2012)

I've used Font Arial. The one major differnce between your and my system is that you're running Win8.

Beat


----------



## mississippu (Nov 4, 2012)

I've used Font Arial but the same. I think it have nothing to do with WIN7 or 8 and FONT, maybe Simplified Chinese ？？？
anyway tks


----------



## clee01l (Nov 4, 2012)

mississippu said:


> I've used Font Arial but the same. I think it have nothing to do with WIN7 or 8 and FONT, maybe Simplified Chinese ？？？
> anyway tks


It is probably DBCS  (Simplified Chinese) that is causing the extra Characters in the GPS field.   How did you get the GPS field populated?  Can you post a RAW file with the metadata  or an Export file with the Metadata somewhere where I (we) can download it to inspect the field and maybe do a hex dump on the file.  
LR/Mogrify2 may be just regurgitating the data values in the field onto the image or it may be adding the extra DBCS char through some bad call.  Finding out which is (i think) important to solving your problem or identifying the a bug and isolating it to a) the camera, b) LR c) LR/Mogrify2


----------



## mississippu (Nov 4, 2012)

GPS from my NOKIA C7-00, installed a software call "CAMGPS", it recoded my track, convert to GPX file and import to my PC, insert GPS info to RAW by GPicsync, import to LR.uploaded that image to http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/81571376.jpg

best regard
PS. in my LR like this

I am sure it have nothing to do with my camera, please see #7


----------



## clee01l (Nov 4, 2012)

mississippu said:


> GPS from my NOKIA C7-00, installed a software call "CAMGPS", it recoded my track, convert to GPX file and import to my PC, insert GPS info to RAW by GPicsync, import to LR.uploaded that image to http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/81571376.jpg


I've looked at your referenced JPEG using several viewers including a HEX dump.  I think I can eliminate Lightroom and anything that happened before LR, so this leaves LR/Mogrify2  and its interaction with DBCS files.  Also of a possibility, LR/Mogrify2 requires ImageMagick installed separately when running Windows.  I can not find where ImageMagick has been certified to work with Win8.  Perhaps this is the problem or part of it

In the mean time I will attempt to duplicate your problem using my Win8 virtual machine,  I can not duplicate it in OSX.  I added the City, State and Country tokens to  the LR/Mogrify2 text field and in OSX they display as "???" on the image and correctly in the LR metadata panel.  I expect the "???" for the DBCS fields is normal.




Can you post a screen shot of your Export panel that shows the Mogrify Text Annotations that you are sending when exporting?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 4, 2012)

*Win8 and LR4 Work as expected
*
I installed LR/Mogrify2 and ImageMagick in my Win8 virtual machine.  The results are the same as in OSX.  So it is more important now to post a screen shot of your Export panel that shows the Mogrify Text Annotations that you are sending when exporting.


----------



## mississippu (Nov 5, 2012)

I upload a new image at http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/81655598.jpg, it contain more info in EXIF.
I did it like this



thanks a lot.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 5, 2012)

I am unable reproduce your "extra" characters.  From the token insertion point, it appears these are contained entirely inside the {gps} token and do not show up in any other tokens related to Location.  The only difference that I can point to between your Win8/LR  setup and my Win8/LR set up is perhaps the language version of your copy of Win8 Or the Simplified Chinese language. 
 I have installed Pinyin and it made no difference to the export output.






At this point, I can not replicate your issue.  If you could contact Tim Armes [email protected] , refer him to this thread and explain the things we've discussed that might make your system unique, then perhaps he might have some insight into why LR/Mogrify2 would produce the GPS token output differently on your Win8 system and not on my Win8 system even with the Simplified Chinese language installed, active and defaulted


----------



## mississippu (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 6, 2012)

What about being able to embed a mini map view showing the location graphically. Now that would be useful !!


----------



## Tim Armes (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello, 'tis I.

My suspicion is that this is a bug in the Chinese version of Lightroom - the string being output by Lightroom when I request the GPS co-ordinates is not as it should be. I don't think that there's any other possibility given the tests above.

My theory can be tested however. In Lightroom preferences change the interface language to English, then restart LR and try the export again - does that solve it?

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Nov 6, 2012)

Tim Armes said:


> My theory can be tested however. In Lightroom preferences change the interface language to English, then restart LR and try the export again - does that solve it?
> 
> Tim


While I changed the OS language to Simplified Chinese, I did not change the LR preferences.  This could explain the results that I saw (or more precisely did not see).


----------



## mississippu (Nov 7, 2012)

I use other PC: 32-Bit WIN7 with Simplified Chinese OS, the same


----------



## clee01l (Nov 7, 2012)

mississippu said:


> I use other PC: 32-Bit WIN7 with Simplified Chinese OS, the same


I tried Tim Armes suggestion and changed the LR language to Simplified Chinese in Win8-64 and LR4.2 abd I still can not reproduce the error.


----------



## mississippu (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, my friends, I dis it OK


this morning I reinstalled my WIN8 and some softwares, when I add plugin LRMogrify, it display: have new version to update,so I updated that and reboot LR to try, HAHA...... 
many thanks!
but I'm not sure the problem is my OS ? or LRMogrify ? or ...


----------



## clee01l (Nov 10, 2012)

Since I could not reproduce your issue, my bet is that the OS install was the issue.


----------

